# Miracle Detail present a Porsche 997 Turbo cab, Exo app, corrected with Rupes system!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

In a little bit of a bad state this one, front end respray and the body shop left there usual swirl and buffer marks!

Hood protected with Gtechniq, wheels, calipers, door shuts and paintwork protected with Gtechniq EXO, interior steam cleaned, leather conditioned with Zaino leather in a bottle, and paintwork corrected using Rupes system, LHR75 and LHR 15e.

One HD video, more of me using the Rupes orbital polishers - 




On with the pictures....


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Lovely work:thumb: 

Just so you are aware you can still see the number plate faintly on some of the indoor shots of the rear plate


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Paul.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work there Paul, truly stunning finish. It always amazes me what bodyshops think is acceptable!!

I love the new Rupes system but I've found the green pads to be a touch brittle - but its worth living with given the results you get!!

Do you find you're using the yellow or green pads more? I love the Zephir too!

Russ.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

excellent job mate, those bonnet reflection shots of the ceiling lights are fantastic.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Awesome work there Paul, truly stunning finish. It always amazes me what bodyshops think is acceptable!!
> 
> I love the new Rupes system but I've found the green pads to be a touch brittle - but its worth living with given the results you get!!
> 
> ...


Im using the green pads more than anything, and the blue on harder paints, the golf was done with a blue pad, and you know what that feels like!! lol.

Yellow and white pads are good too, specially for finishing, got some insane gloss readings from using the white with no.4 compound, and on silver too!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Paul


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Paul!


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job!


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

another one, that's had the green scourer treatment.
great save :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice finish Paul, its good to see what the Rupes system is capable of :thumb: 

I havent picked the Rotary up in a while now and I am not sure I will be anytime soon... 

ATB

John


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work Paul! you got yourself a new compressor?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Phil H said:


> stunning work Paul! you got yourself a new compressor?


Yes, old one was a few years old.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

after shots in the sun look bad a$$, nice work mate


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry for the silly question but you use the same system as

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=263547


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

HD video of the Porsche and the Rupes being used -






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice job paul - of all quality motors - porkers always seem to get most abuse. we used to get some unbelievably scruffy 996s


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Really nice porsche, superb finish:thumb: photography is spot-on


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

great work paul as always


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Hello stunning job , what song name?


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Tomukas said:


> Hello stunning job , what song name?


Thanks!

Artist: SpectraSoul
Album: Delay no more
Song name: Sometimes we lie..

Album available on iTunes and in HMV.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Dear Sir , i just noticed from the video that you changed the rupes backing plate with a hard blue festool sanding pad . You are the king Mr Paul Dalton !!!!!!!!!!!
I can not believe it did not even cross my mind to do that even though i use it on my lex150/11 while polishing . Always an inspiration Sir .


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

So you love the new Rupe BigFoot system Paul, what are your reasons behind it?

The system as a whole? The machine?

Compared to a flex 3401 or festool 125?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Superb finish, very nice indeed


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Fantastic as always.


----------



## X18JAY (Oct 23, 2008)

unreal!


----------



## Vxrtombo (Apr 14, 2012)

Very nice work mate. Had a hold of heavenlys rupes and felt nicely balanced. Thinking of getting me for Xmas but before I do is it a ok weight to hold wen you are holding it up vertically when your doing door panels for instance


----------



## octobersown (Jun 7, 2012)

top work mate, amazing reflection shots and looks great in the sun.


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

pure genius. what a turnaround


----------



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

what buffing towels are you using paul ?


----------

